# Bacliff spa



## the crusty barnacle (Jun 25, 2010)

why is there a 24 hour spa operating in bacliff?

Between that and all of the Eminem lookalikes, Bacliff is falling off of a cliff


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

_I grew up in San Leon/Bacliff area (many moons ago). From what I recall it was a decent area. Or maybe since I was a kid I didn't know any better. I doubt I would choose to live on the street I grew up on. It's pretty scary looking now. Parts of Bacliff and San Leon seem to have gone downhill significantly. I wasn't aware of a hour spa in Bacliff though? What's on their list of services? _


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

METH! need i say more?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Hmmmmmm? Maybe they need a new Constable? Again! There once was a guy in that office who just didn't tolerate that kind of nonsense. He paid dearly for his beliefs and ethics. LMAO, H/U


----------



## Backlash Billy (Nov 22, 2009)

I think they specialize in happy endings!


----------



## Morris_II (Dec 28, 2010)

Bacliff? That's how I've always looked at that area of town. I'm sure there are a couple of nice places around there some where. I just haven't seen them.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Josh (SWS) If you read this thread, the answer is NO!!!!! lol

I hate Bacliff, it scares me lol


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Josh (SWS) If you read this thread, the answer is NO!!!!! lol
> 
> I hate Bacliff, it scares me lol


Oh Yeah!!! Giggity giggity. Will be home late got to work overtime.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Oh Yeah!!! Giggity giggity. Will be home late got to work overtime.


Gross


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

that areas been infected for years, was known for cocaine back then, guess its meth now? is waynos still there? lol


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

the crusty barnacle said:


> why is there a 24 hour spa operating in bacliff?
> 
> Between that and all of the Eminem lookalikes, Bacliff is falling off of a cliff


I've heard the girls that work at the spa eat at Stomps Burger.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

JJGold said:


> I've heard the girls that work at the spa eat at Stomps Burger.


My wife and I ate there the other day, so unless she wears her scrubs to do "massages" she don't work there.

The burgers are good at Stomps though.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

You know what you get when you get ten random girls from Bacliff together in the same room?


A full set of teeth!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

it aall the same except i see more mezzicanns moving in

and a large large number of gaming establishments
counted at least 10 from 146 to cliftons


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

All the kids from Pearland and Friendswood and surrounding areas come to Bacliff and San Leon to get their fixes and fun.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> All the kids from Pearland and Friendswood and surrounding areas come to Bacliff and San Leon to get their fixes and fun.


Who you calling a kid young man?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

whAT EVER happen to Zebras


----------



## BACLIFF BERT (Nov 29, 2006)

What Spa...Muah!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Zebras is long gone.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Zebras is long gone.


right on -forgot how old I am-sorry
:walkingsma good massage sounds pretty good-spa in that area -they would 
have to import the work staff though imao


----------



## BACLIFF BERT (Nov 29, 2006)

I remember one Zebra dancer that had only one arm and another that had a stomah in her neck/throat. The lady that ran it was on Prozac.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

BACLIFF BERT said:


> I remember one Zebra dancer that had only one arm and another that had a stomah in her neck/throat. The lady that ran it was on Prozac.


LOL...I wonder of it was the same one who danced at Texas Sugars in Pasadena in the mid 80's. She was a pawn shop customer of mine & used to make special offers to work off a little interest on her loans.  If I remember correctly it was her left arm amputated just below the elbow.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

Did y'all know the toothbrush was invented in Bacliff?



Cuz if it wasn't.......it'd be called a teethbrush!!!


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*"spa" and other "seedy businesses" in Bacliff*



4 Ever-Fish N said:


> _I grew up in San Leon/Bacliff area (many moons ago). From what I recall it was a decent area. Or maybe since I was a kid I didn't know any better. I doubt I would choose to live on the street I grew up on. It's pretty scary looking now. Parts of Bacliff and San Leon seem to have gone downhill significantly. I wasn't aware of a hour spa in Bacliff though? What's on their list of services? _


Hey Fish, I might know you ... I grew up in San Leon many moons ago too!!! Looks like we are the same age... As for Bacliff and San Leon they are both un-incorporated communities in Galveston County. Thus the law is the Galveston County Sheriff's Department. Being un-incorporated allows all kinds of seedy businesses to seep into the community. With the population explosion from say 1970's to now, it is no wonder Bacliff, San Leon or Baywiew has not had more trashy businesses locate in these communities. I remember when the area was mainly folks who lived there year round or folks who had summer beach houses and would come down for weekends. Back then you could leave your windows open and your keys in your car because we had very little crime. Now days look what is there - - - sort of sociey's cast-a-ways. But it is really no different from many places. I went to Dickinson High School way back many moons ago... and back then Dickinson was un-incorporated. Today it is a city with a police department, a fire department, and a city council. Has it improved in Dickinson? Probably so, but they need to rid Dickinson of that filthy place called ?Broken Heart Club" a real s**t hole eyesore for Dickinson. No matter, I like to visit the old stomping grounds and go fishing there. I can not change the place, but I can look for the good when I am there.


----------



## BACLIFF BERT (Nov 29, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> LOL...I wonder of it was the same one who danced at Texas Sugars in Pasadena in the mid 80's. She was a pawn shop customer of mine & used to make special offers to work off a little interest on her loans.  If I remember correctly it was her left arm amputated just below the elbow.


Maybe it was the same. I remember her having her upper arm but it stopped some where around the elbow and I want say it was her left arm.:spineyes:
Hey, at least she was working instead of mooching off our tax dollars.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

BACLIFF BERT said:


> Maybe it was the same. I remember her having her upper arm but it stopped some where around the elbow and I want say it was her left arm.:spineyes:
> Hey, at least she was working instead of mooching off our tax dollars.


You know she was probably getting disability for her arm and shaking her A for cash.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> LOL...I wonder of it was the same one who danced at Texas Sugars in Pasadena in the mid 80's. She was a pawn shop customer of mine & used to make special offers to work off a little interest on her loans.  If I remember correctly it was her left arm amputated just below the elbow.


what was she pawning off,lol :work:


----------



## the crusty barnacle (Jun 25, 2010)

BACLIFF BERT said:


> What Spa...Muah!


its right on grand ave,


----------



## 2112 (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok. I'll post a report soon.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

*Raid on spa nets 2 arrests http://galvestondailynews.com/story/216846 *
*BACLIFF - The sign out front advertised that the Santa Fe Spa in Bacliff is always open. But the Galveston County Sheriff's Office said the spa it raided Tuesday was no massage parlor; it was a brothel.*

*Two women were arrested on prostitution charges. Galveston County Sheriff's Capt. Barry Cook said a spa customer in the business at the time of the raid and who was "moon up on the bed,"(lmao) avoided charges and was let go.*

*The spa was under surveillance for about two we eks in which undercover investigators video recorded workers offering to perform sex acts for cash, Cook said.*

*The spa, in the 1000 block of Grand Avenue, even had an ATM in the front lobby to make transactions easier for customers, Cook said.*

*Based on the investigation, Cook said the business operated by charging the customer a room fee of $60.*

*"That's when the girl would come up front and take the customer to one of the service rooms," Cook said. "She would then negotiate the price for sex. Oral sex would be $100 and $160 for intercourse."*

*The spa opened about six weeks ago, but sheriff's investigators were tipped to possible prostitution from a phone call and an e-mail that came through the sheriff's website and its Police-2-Citizen portal that, in addition to listing incidents and inmate searches, also has a function that allows residents to make anonymous tips, Cook said.*

*Undercover investigators wired with video cameras posed as customers but never got far enough along to actually disrobe, Cook said. Each would find a way to leave soon after one of the workers solicited sex, Cook said.*

*"The solicitation is enough to get charges," he said.*

*The owner of the spa is believed to be from Florida, Cook said. The owner of the building is a League City real estate firm, according to Galveston Central Appraisal District records.*

*Both of the women arrested Tuesday had Texas identification, but Cook said because the women were from Houston, investigators were looking into possible connections to a larger prostitution ring. A deputy fluent in Vietnamese was brought in to help question the women.*

*There were no indications the business was part of a sex slave operation, Cook said, but that, too, was being investigated.*

*The spa raid was a first of this type of prostitution bust in at least four years for the sheriff's office, Cook said.*

*"We have enough problems with all the game rooms in this area," Cook said. "This was one thing Bacliff didn't need."*

*Unlike the game room busts, proving the prostitution cases will be much easier, Cook said.*

*In addition to the arrests, deputies seized the ATM and a lock box that Cook said normally would be used to drop the $60 room fee, but in this case only contained an employment application.*

*The spa manager's car, which had bumper stickers indicating support for police and promoting one of her children as an honor student, also was confiscated.*

*Investigators also seized video recording equipment that was locked away in the spa's attic. There were several security cameras outside the building and inside the lobby, but there was no indication there were cameras in the three service rooms.*

*The reported manager of the spa, Tuyet Thi Tran, 31, of Houston, was charged with felony aggravated promotion of prostitution and was being held at the county jail on $10,000 bond.*

*One of the spa employees, Jean Chung, 56, of Houston, was charged with misdemeanor prostitution and was being held on $1,500 bond. *


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

So which one of you 2coolers was "moon up on the bed??" lmao


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

at least these girls were working!!! busted before i had a chance to go. lol j/k


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I was gonna surprise SWS with a massage there......glad I didnt.....


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I was gonna surprise SWS with a massage there......glad I didnt.....


Dont worry I treated myself to one. Although I thought it was a little pricey for a Bacliff establishment.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

*Based on the investigation, Cook said the business operated by charging the customer a room fee of $60.

"That's when the girl would come up front and take the customer to one of the service rooms," Cook said. "She would then negotiate the price for sex. Oral sex would be $100 and $160 for intercourse."*

Dang and I thought gas prices had gone up!!!


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*How Embarrassing*

To name it "Santa Fe Spa".


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Dont worry I treated myself to one. Although I thought it was a little pricey for a Bacliff establishment.


Is that why you bought me Lillies and cooked dinner for me for when I got home after working the fishing show??? I knew something was off dern it!!!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

rlw said:


> *Based on the investigation, Cook said the business operated by charging the customer a room fee of $60.*
> 
> .


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> So which one of you 2coolers was "moon up on the bed??" lmao


FUNNY-----??


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*WHAT ABOUT*

what about the home invasions, robbery,drugs ect... that happen much more often.
If there is a massage parlor acting inapproiate, you can bet that the 
Galveston County 
Sheriff dept. will find IT!!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

56 year old???? she must be some cougar


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

rio frio said:


> 56 year old???? she must be some cougar


She probably has kids & grandkids to carry on her legacy...


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

fishingtwo said:


> what about the home invasions, robbery,drugs ect... that happen much more often.
> If there is a massage parlor acting inapproiate, you can bet that the
> Galveston County
> Sheriff dept. will find IT!!


They are too busy staking out a brothel for two weeks than to bother with crimes like that.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Mike77015 said:


> They are too busy staking out a brothel for two weeks
> 
> Would that be considered working "under cover" ??


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> LOL...I wonder of it was the same one who danced at Texas Sugars in Pasadena in the mid 80's. She was a pawn shop customer of mine & used to make special offers to work off a little interest on her loans.  If I remember correctly it was her left arm amputated just below the elbow.


You went in there, I bet you went to Kims lounge too.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I wondered what was going on there yesterday when i drove bye.I thought they were having a special with allthe foot traffic and lack of parking.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

bubbas kenner said:


> You went in there, I bet you went to Kims lounge too.


Hail no. I said I had a customer that worked there. She invited me to come by on several occasions. Where is Kims lounge? Hallabaloo is where I could be found on just about any given night back then. :dance:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Ho House!! ur busted!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Too Bad Marvin Zindler isnt still around too stir that pot a liitle more LOL


----------

